# Wordpress vs. Drupal



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm currently working on setting up a website for myself. I've decided to use CMS software and have narrowed it down to Drupal or Wordpress. I was wondering if anyone here has any opinions or experiences on either?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2018)

Wordpress, for sure. It's simple and easy to set up and use.

I've found Drupal to be a far more complicated beast, that doesn't offer any particular benefits for being so.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 6, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I'm currently working on setting up a website for myself. I've decided to use CMS software and have narrowed it down to Drupal or Wordpress. I was wondering if anyone here has any opinions or experiences on either?



My take on this, since I suspect MS Front Page is out of the running, which tells you more about my experience of web page design than you need to know.

So given my up to the minute knowledge of this topic. I have heard of Wordpress, the other thing is a complete unknown. It suggests to me that, when, in that far distant future, when you're famous and can afford trained monkeys to do the updates, that you'll have more chance of finding a Wordpress monkey than the other type.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> My take on this, since I suspect MS Front Page is out of the running, which tells you more about my experience of web page design than you need to know.
> 
> So given my up to the minute knowledge of this topic. I have heard of Wordpress, the other thing is a complete unknown. It suggests to me that, when, in that far distant future, when you're famous and can afford trained monkeys to do the updates, that you'll have more chance of finding a Wordpress monkey than the other type.



I started with Front Page as well. For about 2 weeks.

I use Wordpress for a company website, but Drupal, while not as popular, is more secure and runs some pretty impressive sites. The good news is that both are free so I can try them both out.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 6, 2018)

You could try out Wordpress here WordPress.com: Create a Free Website or Blog to see how you get on without having to install it yourself.  However, Wordpress.com doesn't allow installing any plugins so you could miss out on some nifty features

I've also set up websites using self-hosted Wordpress and it is incredibly easy to set up, especially if your host has a control panel that provides one-click installation.  Even without, you can be up and running fairly quickly.

One downside is because of its popularity, it is a target for scummy hackers and spammers and the like.  You also have to be careful about which plugins you install because of security issues.

I have no experience of Drupal but I have read that it requires a bit more technical know-how than Wordpress.

The other major player in CMS is Joomla.

Here's a comparison of the three:
CMS Comparison: WordPress vs Joomla vs Drupal - WebsiteSetup

and here are some Infographics 
https://blog.udemy.com/drupal-vs-joomla-vs-wordpress/


----------



## prachijain (Jun 19, 2019)

WordPress is the best CMS for creating a website. It has prebuild free and Premium WordPress templates available online for creating a website.


----------

